# Whiskey Creek Ranch La Vernea, TX?



## TexasRanger (Feb 2, 2010)

Is this anyone here? Or does anyone know them? The owner's name is Kim?


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

Hmm...no I don't actually. I know many of the bigger breeders in the state as well as many small ones, but I haven't heard of these guys.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I don't know...but what breed(s) do they have...might help. :shrug:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

hmmm - never heard of them ....


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I found their website - looks like not far from you .... I am about 1 1/2 hours south of San Antonio - matter of fact I was there in Feb


----------



## Skyz84 (Jul 25, 2011)

I've only ever talked to her via email. Seems like a really nice lady and she breeds some CUTE Nigerian/Pygmy crosses. I considered getting a kid from her but I don't believe she does any health testing (CAE, CL & Johnes'). She also posts on CL from time to time offering to take unwanted goats. Nothing against taking in goats! Actually, I'm happy someone is will give them a home. I've just spent too much money on health testing to risk it over a cute kid. That's just my opinion. Maybe she has started health testing, not sure. I


----------



## TexasRanger (Feb 2, 2010)

KW Farms said:


> I don't know...but what breed(s) do they have...might help. :shrug:


Nigerians



> I've only ever talked to her via email. Seems like a really nice lady and she breeds some CUTE Nigerian/Pygmy crosses. I considered getting a kid from her but I don't believe she does any health testing (CAE, CL & Johnes'). She also posts on CL from time to time offering to take unwanted goats. Nothing against taking in goats! Actually, I'm happy someone is will give them a home. I've just spent too much money on health testing to risk it over a cute kid. That's just my opinion. Maybe she has started health testing, not sure. I


I sold her my Miniature Silky cross, Brigitte, last year. She did email me ( I'm on CL to ) asking about some of my kids I have up for sale, but backed off when she figured out who I was. :shrug: She told me Brigitte is making her beautiful kids.


----------



## WhiskeyCreekRanch (Mar 31, 2013)

Hi Everyone,
This is Kim, I own Whiskey Creek Ranch. My email is [email protected] I raise Nigerian Dwarf and Pygmy goats. I vaccinate, deworm regularly and also quarantine. If you have any questions please email me.


----------

